# Free Feral Hog Hunts in Oklahoma?



## mdharris68

I am looking for a place to hunt feral hogs in Oklahoma if the problem exists there. A friend or two and myself had a plan in Texas, but it fell through for this year. We thought we could find a place in Oklahoma and spend less time driving and more time hunting. Any ideas?


----------



## big rockpile

Know nothing of Free but know of a Good place in Oklahoma and Missouri.

big rockpile


----------



## mdharris68

I didn't know if feral hogs were a problem in Oklahoma, and I was hoping to find a place that needed a few shot. I guess we'll need to go to Texas after all.


----------



## braggscowboy

There is a place close to where I live that has hogs, but nothing like you see on TV in Tex. (fenced hogs?) maybe. The hogs I am talking about are hogs on a public hunting area. I don't hog hunt, but have some friends that do. Might be willing to take someone hog hunting for an opportunity to deer hunt in Kansas in a good place? Not only do they hunt them, they catch them alive and pen them and eat them later. They have dogs that get chewed up often. I can talk with him when I see him and see what he says about the season and if he would be interested. He is in Kansas right now building a barn.


----------



## mdharris68

Let me know what you come up with. Thanks


----------



## braggscowboy

Will do, he is to be home soon.


----------



## braggscowboy

If you are still interested in that hunt in OK, let me know and I have a Number for you.


----------



## mdharris68

sent you a pm


----------



## TedH71

Found out it's still illegal to hunt hogs in Kansas and you'll get busted and pay a fine between $1k-5k per pig. Totally silly which is why I'm hoping I get the job in Shawnee, Oklahoma. Already have a catahoula pup which I hope will be a good hog dog.


----------



## Oldcountryboy

Here in Oklahoma, it is only legal to hunt hogs while you are in pursuit of other wild game. Which means you have to have a license and tag if your hunting turkey or deer. 

There's not really a bad problem with hogs in the upper half of Oklahoma but they are becoming a nuisance in the southern part of Oklahoma. I wouldn't know where to send you tho.


----------



## TedH71

Really? I am personally aware of more than 5 people in Oklahoma hunting hogs with dogs and they're asked by landowners to get rid of the hogs because nobody really knows how to deal with them and how to kill them, etc.


----------



## braggscowboy

Olecountryboy, I don't know for sure, but I think the huning of hogs and wild game is only when hunting on WMA and seasons are open for that type of animal. I know where I live, there are dog hunters out all the time.


----------



## Allen W

Coyote season is open year round on Okla, but like has been said deer and turkey seaon you will need the appropriate tags and follow any management area regulations.


----------



## HogHunter

I know it's been a while, but did you find a cheap/free Hog hunting location in Oklahoma...My inlaws live in Burkburnett TX and will be there during the holidays and with it being on the Oklahoma border, I wanted to see if you found a spot...Could you PM me the service you used...Thanks


----------



## OkieDavid

Allen got it. You have to be licensed and hunting something to hunt hogs in OK. Easiest thing is coyote- the season is open year round and all firearm calibers are legal.


----------



## Allen W

Hogs are classified as feral here not a game animal so it leaves a grey area as far as saying you are hunting hogs. You need to be legal for whatever game season it is. Other then that it is kill on sight.


----------



## HOTW

NY you can shoot as many as you want anytime no restrictions!


----------



## Stephen_F

My brothers will be visiting this winter and I would love to have a place lined up where we can hunt pigs in Oklahoma. We prefer not to have to pay and certainly do not want a controlled hunt.

As a whole, we are meat hunters, not trophy hunters. We have hunted Deer, Elk our entire lives as a family. We are all marksman and clean up after ourselves. 

We know how to pull up when hunting around free grazing cattle or homes and will be extremely respectful to any special rules put on us.

Like I said earlier we are looking for a piece of land to hunt hogs, I suspect we will reduce the population by about 8.

If anyone knows of a land owner that would like their hog population reduced by good farm raised men, let me know.


----------



## brownegg

I would think a donation to the land owner is in order here. I would never come and hunt on someone's land without the consideration of some kind financial....but that's me.


----------



## Wm C Allen Jr

Thank you much.Okay, I really need to get away (wanna be alone) and I would like to homestead or find a desolate piece of land for cheap or better.


----------



## TedH71

Update: hogs are swarming in Oklahoma. People are getting desperate enough to pay for hog dog hunters to go get rid of the hogs and use traps at the same time. If you want to find cheap land in Oklahoma...there's tons of cheap places but you will have to contend with lack of jobs and lots of meth heads unfortunately.


----------



## muleskinner2

C


mdharris68 said:


> I am looking for a place to hunt feral hogs in Oklahoma if the problem exists there. A friend or two and myself had a plan in Texas, but it fell through for this year. We thought we could find a place in Oklahoma and spend less time driving and more time hunting. Any ideas?


Call your local game and fish. Do you have any public land in Oklahoma?


----------

